# Has anyone done 'known donor egg sharing'?



## xtracutie (Aug 4, 2010)

I was just wondering if any has done known donor egg sharing, I am the donor and know someone who wants to share my eggs even though im 36. I know alot of clinics wont share eggs if your over 35, but i have found one that will do it. Im just wondering if anyone else has gone down this route at all?
I did egg share when i was 34 and have a beautiful son (nearly 1) and we wanted to try again before he got to old. But unfortunately im to old to egg share in the normal way now, so this might be our only option as we cant afford the treatment with out it.

Petra


----------



## nvb (May 31, 2008)

Hi Petra...my sister has just donated eggs to me and she was 36. We were with Care and they were happy to let her donate as she was 'known' and her hormone levels were fine and she also had a child so was 'proven.'  


If your recipient is happy to take the risk of an 'older' donor then I can't see why there should be a problem.


Normally the recipient pays the full price of the treatment so I don't know how the costing would be done....perhaps you would have to share the cost between you    Something you would have to enquire about. 


Good luck xxxx


----------



## router (Jan 19, 2012)

nvb said:


> Hi Petra...my sister has just donated eggs to me and she was 36. We were with Care and they were happy to let her donate as she was 'known' and her hormone levels were fine and she also had a child so was 'proven.'
> 
> If your recipient is happy to take the risk of an 'older' donor then I can't see why there should be a problem.
> 
> ...


Hi! I'm waiting to start treatment through egg donation and thank you to all the ladies to donate to help us ladies whose eggs are'nt strong enough to use. I've had to pay a deposit towards the doner before we start treatment l think the egg doner gets treatment cheaper when she needs IVF when she agrees to share her eggs to help others, as l've paid the deposit she starts her treatment l start on building up my womb lining ready for the implant. Hope this helps.


----------

